# Found kayak paddle at Golden Play Park



## Canyon (Jun 18, 2010)

Think it's yours? Send me a PM to identify.


----------



## jennymac (Jun 18, 2010)

*Found Paddle? I lost one last night!*

Hi Canyon, I lost a purple bladed bent shaft paddle with duct tape wrapped around the right side shaft.. Could this be the motly but beloved paddle you found?


----------



## meganm (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey, I lost a Werner paddle, blue shaft, white blades. It should have my name and number on it though.


----------



## curtisahlers (May 27, 2010)

I lost a Werner PowerHouse 197cm bent shaft. should look fairly new


----------



## jnee (Aug 25, 2009)

I lost a straight shaft, red blade powerhouse, i believe 197 with a few good scracthes on both blades but the blades are still in great shape.
Jon 205 295 8571


----------



## T-Bomb (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey, I lost a Werner bent shaft with orange blades about a month ago. I lost it on Lower CC. I don't think my number was on it, but I can't remember. Does the description match the paddle you found?


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Man if I lived in Golden I would be down at the park all the time trying to find lost gear. From this post Somebody could have had 5 sixers for gear recovery!


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

if all else fails you guys should check with coors. they collect a lot of gear. don't know how long they keep it though.

.....maybe you could offer them a sixer of their choice


----------



## scottcy1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Is it a yellow and black Aqua-bound paddle?


----------



## T-Bomb (Jul 9, 2005)

My paddle was a bent shaft Werner paddle with orange blades.


----------

